# rod building??



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

i want to try rod building. I'm not looking to make a huge profit or make a living out of it but I think it would be cool to build them. where would I start? i know mud hole has everything(maybe) needed but I don't know what exactly to buy. should I build a light rod first incase I really screw it up or would it be ok to go with a heavier class rod and just take it very slow?. I really have no idea where to start or what to start buying. any tips, advice, and recommendations would be greatly appreciated. thanks!!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

foreverfishing said:


> i want to try rod building. I'm not looking to make a huge profit or make a living out of it but I think it would be cool to build them. where would I start? i know mud hole has everything(maybe) needed but I don't know what exactly to buy. should I build a light rod first incase I really screw it up or would it be ok to go with a heavier class rod and just take it very slow?. I really have no idea where to start or what to start buying. any tips, advice, and recommendations would be greatly appreciated. thanks!!


watch the mudhole videos or videos on youtube. A lot to be learned there. I'm thinking about picking it up as a hobby as well. I just don't know what I would do with all of the rods I would build...


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

NoMoSurf said:


> watch the mudhole videos or videos on youtube. A lot to be learned there. I'm thinking about picking it up as a hobby as well. I just don't know what I would do with all of the rods I would build...


I'd love to make myself a custom for my 6/0w and my 9/0. maybe make me a few for my lighter rods but id probably sell any other for what I had into them. I can't say for sure but I'm thinking it get the same satisfaction of making a rod worthy of catching a fish as i do when i fix reels for people. it just seems cool that i could make something or have fixed something that will be made to content with possibly a monster.


----------



## thereelguy850 (Jun 10, 2013)

*rod building*

I agree with NoMoSurf..mudhole is a great place to buy your. Supplies.my advice as someone who builds from time to time is to start slow and don't go to wild.buy a few old rods and practice by cutting of the guides one by one and wrapping them. I suggest buying a handwrapper from a place like cabelas or flex coat. They're pretty inexpensive and you'll have alot of fun.Oh yea, YouTube has awesome vids on building. :thumbsup:


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

thereelguy850 said:


> I agree with NoMoSurf..mudhole is a great place to buy your. Supplies.my advice as someone who builds from time to time is to start slow and don't go to wild.buy a few old rods and practice by cutting of the guides one by one and wrapping them. I suggest buying a handwrapper from a place like cabelas or flex coat. They're pretty inexpensive and you'll have alot of fun.Oh yea, YouTube has awesome vids on building. :thumbsup:


 
so go buy some rods from an antique shop and practice with those guides? 

should i just buy one of the start up kits from mudhole? the link is for the tool kits. which one would be best if i was gonna buy one of those?
http://www.mudhole.com/Rod-Building/Tool-Kits


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I used to make rods years ago. Get an old rod to start with and practice striping the old guides and replacing with new. The bigger the easier to start with.

If you start doing this repairing rods will be most of your work.

I probably have a rod you can practice on.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Ocean Master said:


> I used to make rods years ago. Get an old rod to start with and practice striping the old guides and replacing with new. The bigger the easier to start with.
> 
> If you start doing this repairing rods will be most of your work.
> 
> I probably have a rod you can practice on.


haha. I have a half dozen or so as well.


----------

